# 2009 voltex ultra lightbar



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

any 1 got 1 of them i like to know i am looking @ the THE NEW 55" VOLTEX TM ULTRA LED LIGHTBAR WITH TRAFFIC ADVISOR COMES IN AMBER/WHITE AMBER WITH CLEAR LENSES LEFT AND RIGHT SIGNAL BRAKE STOP LIGHT LED LIGHTS INCLUDED
BRAND NEW LED CONTROL BOX

just looking for some feed back guy thanks tymusic


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i have a 48" Voltex LED bar on my truck and love it! wish it had brake and turn signals in it.


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

weeman97;762651 said:


> i have a 48" Voltex LED bar on my truck and love it! wish it had brake and turn signals in it.


i wanted the 60" but they well not be in until 15 of next month did u get it from ***bay


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

yes i got it from ebay


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

or this 1






thats the 55" and the 60" they told me the only dif is the 5" and the 55" is made of aluminum cast and the 60" is cleartymusic

what 1 do u guys think is better


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

what ever one is going to fit your vehicle better.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i like mine its the clear 48"


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

55 on a full size truck at least....48 is car/suv sized


----------



## icutgrass1 (Nov 14, 2008)

how long have you guys been using your voltex lightbars? i know there cheap, and thats a good thing when you have 6 trucks to buy lightbars for... i heard on this site someone say that they stopped working, the wires werent soddered or whatever..i dont want to spend 6 grand on whelen for 6 trucks this year, after all....a lightbar doesnt make you money, its just an expense.....Thanks guys for any input


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

voltrex bars are cheap junk built in china


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

have had mine on for the last 6 months and love it no problems....mounted on my backrack. i cant justify 1k on a lightbar.


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

weeman97;777992 said:


> have had mine on for the last 6 months and love it no problems....mounted on my backrack. i cant justify 1k on a lightbar.


so your still going good man i was wateing to get my 1 tell i got some long use feedback on them tymusic


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I have seen Weeman's in action both day/night and the lightbar looks/functions well.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

mine has been great to me! and has got its butt kicked wiith rain, snow, water, car dryers and works as new! and thanks eric2 that means alot coming from strobe king himself! lol


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

weeman97;778012 said:


> mine has been great to me! and has got its butt kicked wiith rain, snow, water, car dryers and works as new! and thanks eric2 that means alot coming from strobe king himself! lol


so ya took her in the car wash did ya and all a ok

o ya man think u can take a pick of how u got it on your backrack for me to i get a plan to get my1 up thank man tymusic


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

for sure. my truck only gets hand washed but they have the highpowered dryers u drive underneath.


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*some pics*

think u can get me some pics of how u got it on your backrack man so when i go to put my 1 on when i get it


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i ordered the lightbar brackets w. my back rack.


----------



## publicsafety (Mar 1, 2009)

Never seen the Voltex? What do these sell for?

I have a new LED bar that's going to be released soon for around 1099 fully loaded.

I don't know if this is something that you would be looking for instead of the voltex but let me know.

Thanks!

-Sean
www.ThePublicSafetyStore.com


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

I used a Voltex bar last season with no trouble, even high dollar lightbars quit working too.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

bought mine before last winter and i love it. works perfect and was cheap. i got videos too if you need any


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

if your gunna get any of the two get the 55. the 60 is ****. the 55 has linear heads the 60 doesnt. and the clear doesnt make the light bright. the darker background of the 55 is better for clearness


----------

